# Punch for cutting large leather circles



## hdskip (Jan 25, 2014)

One of my other hobbies is leather working. Tools are pretty pricey so I make as many of them as possible. This punch is the latest. Commercial item was over $100. Made this one from a scrap piece of pipe. It can be used in a drill press as a rotary cutter or struck with a hammer or maul. It cuts a 2" diameter circle.


----------



## xalky (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome job. Thats why we have machines. ) It's great to be able to make your own tools and fixtures.


----------



## churchjw (Jan 25, 2014)

I have made some smaller ones like this for leather.  Did you harden it?  The ones I made dull easy and I am thinking one doing the next ones out of w1 or o1.  I like your design for the larger cutter.  That edge looks great did you grind it?  Thanks for posting this.

Jeff


----------



## hdskip (Jan 25, 2014)

I turned the taper on the lathe. The final cutting edge was done with stones and buffing wheel. The punch hasn't been heat treated. If dulling becomes a problem I will likely just case harden the cutting edge. I made this punch shorter than most commercial punches. I feel I have better control with a shorter shank. The pipe wasn't seamless so I turned the inside with a boring bar until the seam was gone. This helped true up the cutting edge and made the wall thickness more uniform thus making it easier to get a good cutting edge. I'll be making several more of different sizes.
   Thanks for the comments.
   Gary





*You are only limited by your imagination !*


----------



## melsdad (Jan 27, 2014)

I have made something very similar in the past. I am into shooting flintlock rifles and these are used to cut patches out of pillow ticking. They are S7 tool steel hardened to 59 Rc. They are designed to be run with a mallet on a block of hardwood or other cutting surface. The largest I have made is for cutting cleaning patches that are 2.5" dia.(not pictured) These tools will easily cut through 10-12 layers of fabric in one swing.

I would stay away from using these tools in a drill press. The heat generated would ruin the temper in the cutting edge.


----------



## hdskip (Jan 27, 2014)

Brian,
     The first one of these I made was to cut patches for my .45 cal flintlock. Although I agree with your advise about the drill press, if you run your spindle at the lowest speed and use a slow feed when cutting there should be little trouble with over heating the cutting edge. Usually it is done in low gear on my Bridgeport at about 50 rpm. 
   The punches you made exhibit outstanding work. Something to be proud of.

   The flintlock on your avatar would have the hammer on the wrong side of the rifle for me. Do you build your own rifles?

           Gary


----------



## melsdad (Jan 27, 2014)

I am building my first rifle from a blank now. It has been a slow process so far, but I am not in a hurry. 

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## hdskip (Jan 27, 2014)

I built mine close to 30 yrs. ago. It's been a great rifle and I thought I'd never get finished. Good luck to you. If it looks anything like the punches it'll be great.


----------



## churchjw (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice punches.

Jeff



melsdad said:


> I have made something very similar in the past. I am into shooting flintlock rifles and these are used to cut patches out of pillow ticking. They are S7 tool steel hardened to 59 Rc. They are designed to be run with a mallet on a block of hardwood or other cutting surface. The largest I have made is for cutting cleaning patches that are 2.5" dia.(not pictured) These tools will easily cut through 10-12 layers of fabric in one swing.
> 
> I would stay away from using these tools in a drill press. The heat generated would ruin the temper in the cutting edge.


----------



## melsdad (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is the large one. This tool is for cutting cleaning patches.  2.5" dia. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------

